# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Broke legs on toad

## Landin

So i was driving down the road and saw a toad just sitting there so I got out and went to go look at it and its back leg is like split/ maybe broken. Its dragging itself across and I just want to help it get back to normal. PLEASE HELP

----------

